# RR: 156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, RV 621



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Scholl, Banchini (cond.), Ensemble 415	(1995)










2.	Mingardo, Alessandrini (cond.), Concerto Italiano	(1999)










3.	Bowman, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1975)










4.	Blaze, King (cond.), King's Consort	(1998)










5.	Chance, Pinnock (cond.), English Concert	(1995)










6.	Daniels, Biondi (cond.), Europa Galante	(2001)










7.	Mena, Pierlot (cond.), Ricercar Consort	(2004)










8.	Lesne, Il Seminario Musicale	(1988)










9.	Lemieux, Lamon (cond.), Tafelmusik	(2003)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Scholl, Banchini (cond.), Ensemble 415	(1995)
2.	Mingardo, Alessandrini (cond.), Concerto Italiano	(1999)
3.	Bowman, Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1975)
4.	Blaze, King (cond.), King's Consort	(1998)
5.	Chance, Pinnock (cond.), English Concert	(1995)
6.	Daniels, Biondi (cond.), Europa Galante	(2001)
7.	Mena, Pierlot (cond.), Ricercar Consort	(2004)
8.	Lesne, Il Seminario Musicale	(1988)
9.	Lemieux, Lamon (cond.), Tafelmusik	(2003)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

